# Buying a new cleaver



## kalaeb (Feb 22, 2012)

Andys thread on all his cleavers gets me itching to get another cleaver. Currently I am sporting all lightweights (cck 1303, Fanatic and j.jones custom) and I think I am ready to jump up into the big league. Looking at something sub $200.00 torn between a Suien VC, CCK 1103, Misono stainless, or Sugimoto. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2012)

I just got a CCK 1103 and am really happy with it. I only have like three days of use on it but, it already feels comfortable in my hand. I did sand the handle with 240/600, hot soak in oil/wax, round and polish spine and choil and sharpen before use because fit and finish was no where I would like. The steel seems to be rather non-reactive, I have tried to see if it would react or rust after what I had heard but it only showed a slight patina after I did a batch of apples yesterday. 

I have not used any other cleavers, but I know others will probably have experience with those.


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can get a Suein VC for $200 JUMP on it. Great medium-weight Chukabocho. Welcome to the club, and enjoy the added safety, enhanced functionality, and general moral superiority of the Chinese Cleaver. Two warnings-1: Be careful going back to a regular french knife after getting used to the tall blade of a cleaver; there is a risk of cutting yourself and 2: Be prepared to leave the rest of your knifekit in the case!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hax you are my king of guy. :headbang: 

With a little elbow grease and some patina the Suien is all the knife anyone would ever need. Honestly it's 90% of the cleaver its $300-400 brethren are. I don't know much about all the new ones that have been abounding lately like the Misono, but I'm pretty sure they are small like your other ones. Not bad just not what your OP was asking for. I do like Sugimotos, but I don't think you can find one for sub $200. They do make a cheapo smaller stainless one but I remember hearing mixed reviews on it and again not in line with your OP. Go big or go home I say. :biggrin: When you want to stop by and check out the collection let me know.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 23, 2012)

There is one other option, on the cheap. (and everyone else listen to this) :bat: There is one big cleaver that has never gotten much respect or caught on much. It's the Town Food Service #1 slicer. It is basically a much cheaper version of the CCK 1101 and maybe 5% thicker (still super thin). I had one for a while and kinda miss it. The beast is 240x120 and only costs $30. I can't really comment on the steel other than it is adequate and roughly on par with the CCK's. The steel has never been the strong suite on those knives, with a blade that large and thin they cut like a dream even when dull. Here's the link:

http://www.chefsresource.com/no1.html

With CCK's being more expensive than they used to be the only reason I could see picking up a CCK over one of this is the size issue. It doesn't come in a smaller version. If you wanted a CCK 1101 I'd pick up one of these instead for half the cost every day of the week.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2012)

That place is about to sell out of those cleavers and wonder why.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 23, 2012)

My first Moritaka cleaver I ordered back in 2007(?) came in under $200. Don't know if you can still get one made at that cost today. But I was really happy with it and is still one of my go to cleavers.

Price: $177 shipped 
Length: 220
Width: 110
Overall length: 355mm
Spine Thickness
Widest: 5.5mm
Narrowest: 2mm
Weight: 380
Blade Material: Blue #2, kurouchi
Handle: Buffalo horn and rosewood, round.
Ordered: 4/25
Received: 6/02
Very light and thin. Balance is about 2/3rds down from the top of the blade.

My second Moritaka cleaver I had made came in over $500, but it was Damascus with a hammer finish.


----------



## mmingio2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Been looking for the right time/reason to try a cleaver.....this be it!



Andy777 said:


> There is one other option, on the cheap. (and everyone else listen to this) :bat: There is one big cleaver that has never gotten much respect or caught on much. It's the Town Food Service #1 slicer. It is basically a much cheaper version of the CCK 1101 and maybe 5% thicker (still super thin). I had one for a while and kinda miss it. The beast is 240x120 and only costs $30. I can't really comment on the steel other than it is adequate and roughly on par with the CCK's. The steel has never been the strong suite on those knives, with a blade that large and thin they cut like a dream even when dull. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.chefsresource.com/no1.html
> 
> With CCK's being more expensive than they used to be the only reason I could see picking up a CCK over one of this is the size issue. It doesn't come in a smaller version. If you wanted a CCK 1101 I'd pick up one of these instead for half the cost every day of the week.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> If you can get a Suein VC for $200 JUMP on it.



This is the cleaver we're talking about, right? 

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/suien/suien-vc-chinese-cleaver.html


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I did not see that one.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 23, 2012)

btw, anyone else think it is time for a section dedicated to the REAL all purpose knife, aka cleaver?

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## CalleNAK (Feb 23, 2012)

Andy777 said:


> There is one other option, on the cheap. (and everyone else listen to this) :bat: There is one big cleaver that has never gotten much respect or caught on much. It's the Town Food Service #1 slicer. It is basically a much cheaper version of the CCK 1101 and maybe 5% thicker (still super thin). I had one for a while and kinda miss it. The beast is 240x120 and only costs $30. I can't really comment on the steel other than it is adequate and roughly on par with the CCK's. The steel has never been the strong suite on those knives, with a blade that large and thin they cut like a dream even when dull. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.chefsresource.com/no1.html



Do you know if it's carbon steel or stainless? Their web page says stainless in the title but carbon in the description.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 23, 2012)

Unless they changed the item or something it is carbon. It's a big mother at 24x12 but a total steal for $30 IMHO. If you've never used a cleaver before you will get a baptism by fire with that one. :devilburn: There was a random guy that wrote a blog post about this TFS slicer ages ago. I'm going to see if I can track it down, it was pretty funny.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> That place is about to sell out of those cleavers and wonder why.



Yep. I took one off their books 

k.


----------



## mmingio2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Me too.



mr drinky said:


> Yep. I took one off their books
> 
> k.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 23, 2012)

mmingio2 said:


> Me too.



Lol, guilty as well.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 23, 2012)

for less than 50 bucks can't go wrong. have been wanting to try one out. have to wait until tues tho.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 23, 2012)

I picked this one up at a local chinese market as it looked like the CCK, but has different markings. Is this from a different factory?







the logo is a globe with tigers rampant on either side.


----------



## schanop (Feb 23, 2012)

If it is in Australia that would have been Tim Leung Chopper company which also has its branch and factory in HK.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in Oregon, butt there is no telling where they get these.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I found a pick of a similar one on a diff forum, but they had the top part blackened out hard to see the makers mark. But I think he is right.


----------



## Tristan (Feb 23, 2012)

I've come full circle... Chinese cleavers all the way in a local context, we upped the ante to much more expensive german steel, then that turned out to be overpriced crud, so Japanese steel, then full custom dammy, and now everyone gets a $30 cleaver....


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 23, 2012)

You guys have me wanting to pick one up again, be strong Andy be strong...



> I've come full circle... Chinese cleavers all the way in a local context, we upped the ante to much more expensive german steel, then that turned out to be overpriced crud, so Japanese steel, then full custom dammy, and now everyone gets a $30 cleaver....



The beauty of these is the pureness of the design. Large, good heft, very thin, so they just cut really well. You guys will have to get together and how a pow-wow thread discussing your likes, disklikes, observations etc. The thought of a bunch of cleaver newbs trying to weild these big mothers makes me chuckle.

I just found my review from back in the day off KF, I updated my score a little as the value is killer and it's has stayed $30 while almost every other cleaver has increased in price quite drastically. It's even bigger than I remember, so badass. :headbang:






Price: $30
Length: 245
Width: 130
Spine Thickness: 2.5
Weight: 528
Blade Material: unknown carbon kasumi
G/cm Ratio: 1.66

This cleaver is an absolute monster, but I wouldn&#8217;t have it any other way. It&#8217;s surprisingly light and thin for it&#8217;s size. I&#8217;ve done some head to head comparisons with the CCK 1102, and while I feel the CCK came out with a slight lead (probably all in my head,) this knife is still a contender. At the same time I compared to it to a couple other &#8220;budget" cleavers and it blew them away. 

Score /10: 
Usability/Ergonomics: 8
Edge Profile: 9
Steel: 6
Finish: 6
Value: 10
Total: 78


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 23, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I picked this one up at a local chinese market as it looked like the CCK, but has different markings. Is this from a different factory?
> 
> 
> the logo is a globe with tigers rampant on either side.



I don't know the brand name but I've seen cleavers with those markings show up quite often on eBay. How's the blade? Is it a thin slicer or an all arounder? It's pretty much a given that these Chinese/Hong Kong cleavers will have passable steel at best, so I either like my no-names very thin like the slicer style, or big mother bone choppers.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 23, 2012)

Tim Leung Chopper is what it is. It seems fairly thin, I'm grinding the bevel above the edge down as it is pretty lumpy, but the steel seems quite hard. Details at 11.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 29, 2012)

Andy777 said:


> Unless they changed the item or something it is carbon. It's a big mother at 24x12 but a total steal for $30 IMHO. If you've never used a cleaver before you will get a baptism by fire with that one. :devilburn: There was a random guy that wrote a blog post about this TFS slicer ages ago. I'm going to see if I can track it down, it was pretty funny.



I think something may have changed, thats what I ordered, but got a stainless one instead, the one I got is 205mm X 100mm. 2.5 mm at the heel and 2mm at the tip. Not much taper, flat grind. Comming in at 403g. The fit and finish is surprisingly good, much better than the CCK and substiantially more than I would expect from a 20 dollar knife.

Here is a poor cell phone pic:






Overall I like it, but I think the Suien I just ordered will work much better.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn, I was just about to place an order for that cheap cleaver. Too bad it's not the same one anymore.

Does anyone know how reactive the Suien is? Maybe Kalaeb can update us with that info as well. The thing I'm hesitant about with that one (other than reactivity) is how curvy the profile is. I don't know how one would straighten out the belly.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well that's no good. :curse: I think as it isn't the same as the specs on the link you could send it back and maybe make them refund all shipping etc. That's total bunk. Oh well.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 29, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Damn, I was just about to place an order for that cheap cleaver. Too bad it's not the same one anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know how reactive the Suien is? Maybe Kalaeb can update us with that info as well. The thing I'm hesitant about with that one (other than reactivity) is how curvy the profile is. I don't know how one would straighten out the belly.



Okay, actually ordered it from Jon two days ago and it arrived to work today. I just did not want to post that I got two cleavers in one week. That would be wrong. 

I have been cutting onions, jalepeno's and chicken and have not noticed it being any more reactive than any other carbon, probably less so. The curve is not as big of a deal as I thought it would be. It rises approx 5 mm from the center of the curve to the tip and only about 3-4mm to the heel from the center. There is pretty good taper starting at 2.5mm at the heel to approx 1.25mm at the tip. The knife comes in at 420g, but does not feel unwieldly. I think this could be the beginning of a beautiful relationship.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 29, 2012)

Andy777 said:


> Well that's no good. :curse: I think as it isn't the same as the specs on the link you could send it back and maybe make them refund all shipping etc. That's total bunk. Oh well.



Its not bad, and not a total bunk, I will still be able to find some use for it, lemon whacker if nothing else.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 29, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I think something may have changed, thats what I ordered, but got a stainless one instead, the one I got is 205mm X 100mm. 2.5 mm at the heel and 2mm at the tip. Not much taper, flat grind. Comming in at 403g. The fit and finish is surprisingly good, much better than the CCK and substiantially more than I would expect from a 20 dollar knife.
> 
> Here is a poor cell phone pic:
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I will have to see what I get in the mail. I went searching the inter webs and found this box of 12 for $254. Is that the same knife? 

k.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 29, 2012)

If it's the same knife, I'll get in on one of those 12 if someone wants to do a group buy


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 29, 2012)

heirkb said:


> If it's the same knife, I'll get in on one of those 12 if someone wants to do a group buy



On the same site they have this item, which is the same product number as the one kalaeb got, so the other knife might be different. I'd probably call them and have them open the box to check though. 

k.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 29, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> On the same site they have this item, which is the same product number as the one kalaeb got, so the other knife might be different. I'd probably call them and have them open the box to check though.
> 
> k.



The one that is pictured in your first link has the same product code as the knife that Andy linked to (and Kalaeb didn't get, since they sent him something else). I wonder if something's up with the site that Andy linked to. 

Which site were you saying to call up? The first one?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah, I was thinking of calling that lions deal place in both the first and second link, just to make sure of the product numbers. Looking at Town Food Service's site, they don't even list the item Andy mentions, so maybe they have discontinued it and now some places are just sending the 'comparable' item. I also ordered one from chefs resource, so I wonder if I will get the same knife as kalaeb.

k.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool. I was going to do the same, so whichever one of us that has a chance to do it first can update the thread. Anyone else at all interested in these cleavers?


----------



## Customfan (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks very interesting! I've been using one of the small CCK small cleavers... very nimble and versatile.. been thinking of getting something beefier.. still on the fence..


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 1, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Cool. I was going to do the same, so whichever one of us that has a chance to do it first can update the thread. Anyone else at all interested in these cleavers?



Can never have too many cleavers! If you guys want to do a group buy, I am in.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## heirkb (Mar 1, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Hmmm, I will have to see what I get in the mail. I went searching the inter webs and found this box of 12 for $254. Is that the same knife?
> 
> k.



K, did you get a chance to call them? I just checked the site and the knife in your first link (same as what Andy had posted) is no longer there. I thought maybe you called and they realized that they don't sell it anymore.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope, I didn't. My guess is someone on this forum nabbed a box of 12 cleavers. It's a great price at $21 a piece. Oh well...

k.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn, I hope they resell them.

I found a few other cleavers that may interest some of you guys. Maybe Andy could say if he's tried any of them. Shibazi was a brand I remember hearing a while back on the forums. I looked around and found these three that seem interesting. 

http://www.chefsmall.net/Shibazi-Carbon-Steel-Small-Slicer-S210-1-L
http://www.chefsmall.net/Shibazi-Carbon-Steel-Small-Slicer-BW301-L
http://www.chefsmall.net/shibazi-small-cleaver-s208-1

I've sent them an email asking about more info on weight and dimensions where they haven't listed it. I also asked them to put these knives in order from thinnest to thickest. We'll see if they respond. I might just buy the stainless one to try out anyways.

Edit: By the way, that site has a ton of CCK stuff. There are some woks and ladles even. I don't know what shipping would be like, though. I asked about that, too.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 2, 2012)

i would like to know if any of you guys have experience with this cleaver http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/monzaburo-chinese-cleaver-225x1225110501.html im not sure im ready to commit to $300ish cleaver and im kinda looking at other cleavers that i can compare with the suien vc price point. any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 2, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> Can never have too many cleavers! If you guys want to do a group buy, I am in.
> 
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



+1


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Damn, I hope they resell them.
> 
> I found a few other cleavers that may interest some of you guys. Maybe Andy could say if he's tried any of them. Shibazi was a brand I remember hearing a while back on the forums. I looked around and found these three that seem interesting.
> 
> ...



I've used several ShiBaZi's and enjoyed them all. The finish is top notch (although those carbon ones look a little rough) I personally don't really care about finish though. The steel is relatively poor but no worse than any other $30 knife. In fact it's probably better than your standard wally world knives etc. With these cheapo slicers it's all about the blade design. I used to have a large shibazi slicer and the blade was paper thin. Really quite nice.


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2012)

> i would like to know if any of you guys have experience with this cleaver http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.ya...225110501.html im not sure im ready to commit to $300ish cleaver and im kinda looking at other cleavers that i can compare with the suien vc price point. any opinions would be appreciated!



Never seen one or heard of anyone trying one. Way to volunteer to take one for the team and find out though. Real gentlemanly of you! 

The Suien with a touch of thinning and some smoothing of the handle and spine turns into a real badass knife. That one in your link might be a touch mightier than some based on the weight but those website descriptions are never very accurate anyway. My Tadatsuna was quoted at over 500g and it's in the low 400's and a real laser. If you want an ultimate laser it's probably not worth the risk, but for that you need to save for a Takeda anyway.  It really could go either way and if you won't be disapointed if it's a touch on the mighty side then I'm sure it's a good knife. Keep in mind all these cleavers come with piss poor handles that either need to be worked over really well, replaced, or ignored. It doesn't look like that one is any different. One big thing the Suien has going for it is that the handle doesn't have any gaps on the scales. I found mine a bit blockish but litterally 15 minutes of sanding and it was really quite nice. Pretty much every other cleaver I've bought sans the Takeda and Sugimotos had horrible gaps between the scales and tang.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 2, 2012)

lus1: I have seen and tried a monzaburo and honestly cannot see justification for the $110 excess price over the Suein VC-with a little indivdualization it is all the cleaver most could ever need. As far as _want_......

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 2, 2012)

What do you guys think of wa handle cleavers? I think AS steel would be great for a cleaver but I wonder if the wa handles would feel I dunno maybe unnatural? I'm referring to moritaka and takeda.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 2, 2012)

We need an entire forum dedicated to cleavers!!


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I have seen and tried a monzaburo and honestly cannot see justification for the $110 excess price over the Suein VC-with a little indivdualization it is all the cleaver most could ever need. As far as want......



Well that knife is currently only $30 more than the Suien, does that change your perspective?



> What do you guys think of wa handle cleavers? I think AS steel would be great for a cleaver but I wonder if the wa handles would feel I dunno maybe unnatural? I'm referring to moritaka and takeda.



My Takeda was super bad ass. I didn't mind the wa handle at all, in fact I kinda liked it. The great thing is that even if the wa bugs you it would be easy to replace with a short bulb type handle common on many cleavers, as both styles have a rat-tail tang.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 2, 2012)

Btw, chefsresource wrote this about the Town Food Service Slicer

"Dear Valued Customer:

We're sorry for the inconvenience, but the item(s) you ordered are no longer in stock and have been discontinued by the manufacturer. We will not be able to get more."

k.


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a sad day in the budget cleaver world.  :sad0:


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

I am sure this has been brought up before but....
I really want to get on the cleaver band wagon. I really think they would be a blast. Are people using these on a sani tuff or similar cutting surface. I am just wondering what they would do to my boardsmith board. I just don't feel like having a bunch of huge divots in my board. I would be very very unhappy. Just wondering people's experiences with this. Assuming thinner laser like cleavers would do less damage than heavier ones.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 2, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I am sure this has been brought up before but....
> I really want to get on the cleaver band wagon. I really think they would be a blast. Are people using these on a sani tuff or similar cutting surface. I am just wondering what they would do to my boardsmith board. I just don't feel like having a bunch of huge divots in my board. I would be very very unhappy. Just wondering people's experiences with this. Assuming thinner laser like cleavers would do less damage than heavier ones.



You are really more slicing than cleaving and the idea would be that at the end of the cut there shouldn't be much more pressure exerted than a gyuto. I have been using mine on a boardsmith for a few days with no visable ill effects.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 2, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> You are really more slicing than cleaving and the idea would be that at the end of the cut there shouldn't be much more pressure exerted than a gyuto. I have been using mine on a boardsmith for a few days with no visable ill effects.



Good to hear it is mine only fear in regards to cleavers. I would be way beyond bummed if it tore up my board.:beatinghead:


----------



## mmingio2 (Mar 2, 2012)

I emailed them that I was expecting carbon and got stainless...they responded immediately, were contrite and offered a complete refund or 50% off if I wanted to keep it...so I got a $15 stainless cleaver with decent F&F. Put a 3K edge on it with an Edge Pro, and you know what, it's not that bad. Grind is dead flat but it's still fun to use. Needs serious thinning if you want to use it for general purposing but it sections pizza like mofo....





Andy777 said:


> Well that's no good. :curse: I think as it isn't the same as the specs on the link you could send it back and maybe make them refund all shipping etc. That's total bunk. Oh well.


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I emailed them that I was expecting carbon and got stainless...they responded immediately, were contrite and offered a complete refund or 50% off if I wanted to keep it...so I got a $15 stainless cleaver with decent F&F. Put a 3K edge on it with an Edge Pro, and you know what, it's not that bad. Grind is dead flat but it's still fun to use. Needs serious thinning if you want to use it for general purposing but it sections pizza like mofo....



Damn, now that's customer service.


----------



## add (Mar 2, 2012)

mmingio2 said:


> Needs serious thinning if you want to use it for general purposing *but it sections pizza like mofo*....



I like that.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 3, 2012)

Two cleavers bought this week...cant wait n see what next week has in store for me!


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 3, 2012)

CLEA VER FOR UM! CLEA VER FOR UM! :goodpost:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well that knife is currently only $30 more than the Suien, does that change your perspective?

I did like the heft and the 'feel' of the 'burro, but that is an intangible and a matter of personal preference. I cannot speak to the edge retention and durability of a really thinned out edge, a real important factor for me considering the levelof sharpness I aspire to.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 3, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I am sure this has been brought up before but....
> I really want to get on the cleaver band wagon. I really think they would be a blast. Are people using these on a sani tuff or similar cutting surface. I am just wondering what they would do to my boardsmith board. I just don't feel like having a bunch of huge divots in my board. I would be very very unhappy. Just wondering people's experiences with this. Assuming thinner laser like cleavers would do less damage than heavier ones.



I use the Sani-Tuffs to prevent excessive wear on the edge-I thin the first 2-3 mm of the blade down to superthin. I suppose if I whacked at my end-cut wooden board with real force it would produce a 'divot', but you don't use that kind of muscle when using a Chukabocho. See Andy777's 'Discourse On Why I like Cleavers". 

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 3, 2012)

My shig sticks into my boardsmith worse(better?) than any cleaver I've used on it.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fantastic deal on eBay!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Forge...aultDomain_0&hash=item4cfed6b8b7#ht_500wt_986


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 5, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> My shig sticks into my boardsmith worse(better?) than any cleaver I've used on it.



Good to hear I can use a cleaver on it. Disturbing your shig sticks in it, but hey sounds like a sweet knife. Thanks.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 5, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> I am sure this has been brought up before but....
> I really want to get on the cleaver band wagon. I really think they would be a blast. Are people using these on a sani tuff or similar cutting surface. I am just wondering what they would do to my boardsmith board. I just don't feel like having a bunch of huge divots in my board. I would be very very unhappy. Just wondering people's experiences with this. Assuming thinner laser like cleavers would do less damage than heavier ones.



I think the underlying issue here is with the term "cleaver" which conjures images of a meat cleaver and heavy whacking. A more appropriate and often used term is Chinese chef's knife. It can be used for all of the same tasks as a gyuto and/or suji and produces no more damage to a board when used with appropriate chopping and slicing techniques.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 5, 2012)

mpukas said:


> I think the underlying issue here is with the term "cleaver" which conjures images of a meat cleaver and heavy whacking. A more appropriate and often used term is Chinese chef's knife. It can be used for all of the same tasks as a gyuto and/or suji and produces no more damage to a board when used with appropriate chopping and slicing techniques.



Good to hear. Think this will be my next purchase.


----------



## skewed (Mar 6, 2012)

I have used a cheapie small Chinese cleaver but it never did stick with me. Probably because of the not so good stainless.

Should I go for the smaller 1303 or the full sized 1103 CCK? Is the handle upgrade worth the extra ~$60?

Cheers!
rj


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 6, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Fantastic deal on eBay!: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Forge...aultDomain_0&hash=item4cfed6b8b7#ht_500wt_986
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, what is so fantastic about this? Its a cheap 5 knives but to my untrained eye that seems like a pretty hefty cleaver which wouldn't be very well suited for slicing.


----------

